# Nhận lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần tròn Samsung AC140KN4DKH/EU 5.0HP – Cam kết thi công đẹp, chất lượng



## adkytl (14 Tháng một 2020)

*Điều hòa âm trần Samsung AC140KN4DKH/EU 46000btu – 5.0hp Inverter loại mặt nạ tròn 360 2 chiều*
*Giá: 64.000.000VNĐ *(Điều khiển từ xa theo máy)

*Model máy: *AC071KN4DKH/EU
*Công suất: *5.0HP (ngựa) – 46000btu/h
*Loại máy: *Inverter(Tiết kiệm điện) – 2 chiều(Lạnh/Sưởi)
*Gas sử dụng: *R410a







Thiết kế mặt nạ dạng tròn 360 hoàn toàn mới, không sử dụng cánh đảo gió
Phù hợp với mọi không gian nội thất
Làm lạnh đều & dễ chịu
Hiệu suất năng lượng đẳng cấp thế giới
Xuất xứ: Hàn Quốc
Bảo hành: Chính hãng 2 năm






*THIẾT KẾ PHÙ HỢP VỚI NHIỀU KIỂU KHÔNG GIAN NỘI THẤT*

Chiếc điều hòa với thiết kế độc đáo này chắc chắn sẽ gây ấn tượng với bất kì người dùng nào ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên, Thiết kế hình tròn, được lấy cảm hứng từ các đường cong tự nhiên, cho phép *360 Cassette* hài hòa với mọi không gian. Ngoài ra, Samsung còn cung cấp cho người dùng tùy chỉnh màu sắc, thiết kế của mặt nạ để tạo ra không gian nội thất theo ý muốn của mình, các tùy chọn như quốc kỳ, logo thương hiệu và ánh sáng màu khác nhau.






*Làm lạnh đều và dễ chịu*

Loại Cassette tròn 360 không cánh đảo gió là thiết kế đầy phong cách và sáng tạo của Samsung cho các dàn lạnh điều hòa. Với thiết kế hình tròn không cánh đảo gió đột phá cho phép làm lạnh đều thiết lập một tiêu chuẩn mới cho các dàn lạnh cassette đa chiều






*Mặt nạ tròn không sử dụng cánh đảo gió (Bladeless):*

Không giống như các máy điều hòa Cassette truyền thống có thiết kế vuông điều khiển hướng gió với lưỡi cắt được gắn vào phần thông gió, 360 Cassette sử dụng quạt gia tốc giúp phân bổ luồng không khí thành dòng ngang 360 độ để người dùng tận hưởng gió xung quanh thay vì theo luồng gió thổi cục bộ. không gian được làm lạnh đều, dễ chịu hơn.

Bên cạnh đó, thiết kế này còn giúp làm giảm thất thoát lưu lượng gió 25%






*Hiệu suất sử dụng năng lượng đẳng cấp thế giới:*

Trung tâm sử dụng năng lượng - máy nén của chiếc cassette âm trần AC120KN4 được tích hợp công nghệ biến tần  - samsung định danh là *Smart inverter*.
Bạn sẽ có một chiếc máy nén hoạt động với mức *năng lượng tiết kiệm 35%* so với loại tiêu chuẩn.
Ngoài ra, chúng hoạt động mạnh mẽ, nâng thông số kỹ thuật - *chênh lệch độ cao *- giữa dàn nóng và dàn lạnh *30mét* (20 mét như những loại thông thường).
Càng yên tâm hơn, khi chiếc máy nén được samsung khẳng định chất lượng vận hành bền bỉ qua việc cam kết *bảo hành 05 năm.*






*Sử dụng môi chất làm lạnh R410a hiệu suất cao:*

Thân thiện với môi trường vì không gây thủng tầng ozon
Làm lạnh nhanh và sâu hơn
Hiệu suất sử dụng năng lượng cao






_*ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO - MAYLANHANHSAO.COM:*_

*Tư vấn miễn phí, khảo sát công trình tận nơi*
*Giao hàng và lắp đặt tại TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận (Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương,Vũng Tàu,...)*
*Đội ngũ kỹ thuật lắp đặt giỏi, tay nghề cao, cam kết hài lòng*
*Sản phẩm được bảo hành chính hãng 2 năm*

*QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ NHU CẦU KHẢO SÁT & THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CẦN BÁO GIÁ TỐT NHẤT XIN LIÊN HỆ*
*0909 400 608 MR VIỆT (TƯ VẤN TẬN TÌNH)*​
*Công ty TNHH Thương Mai & Dịch Vụ Ánh Sao*
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
·         _Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH3 5, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM_
·         _VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
·         _HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt_
·         _Email báo giá chi tiết:_ _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
·         _WEBSITE:_ _maylanhanhsao.com_


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

có công trình nhà máy thì alo mình nhé


----------

